# looking for nice camp sites S Wales / Cornwall



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, We are looking for a nice camp site in South Wales in August 09 possibly with a restaurant or a bar great with sea views!!. And then to Cornwall looking for the same again,
We’ve never been down south so if you have any nice sites you know about please let me know 
Thank you 
Phil & Anne


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Phil & Anne

I've moved your post to UK touring, and added a bit more to the title - it helps to be a bit more specific when posting requests like this, might attract more attention!! :wink: 


Mike (mods team)


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We don't tend to do coastal sites in August, but we stayed at this one: http://www.gatewaycaravanpark.com/home.htm just before Xmas: it does have a clubhouse on site, & the lower field (with newly installed hardstandings) does have a view of the Burry Inlet (not quite the open Atlantic) & access to the coastal path to Llanelli. The CC site at Pembrey is good, but hidden from the sea (& can't comment on the local facilities). There're several coastal sites around the Gower, e.g. Port Eynon but they're always shut when we want them & probably heaving in August! Pembrokeshire is probably too far? & coming from Cornwall in the dim & distant past I would NEVER go down in August!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we spend a lot of time in devon and cornwall and will have to warn you that its going to cost you and you will need to book and in july/aug most have a minimum booking of 7 nights 
take a look at croyde and woolacoombe north devon also perrenporth cornwall 
chapter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cornwall*

Hi, check out Beachside caravan park Hayle, as it says it is directly adjacent to the beach 3 miles of golden sand, seem to remember a clubhouse, a good pub within 1/4 mile and town of Hayle only 30 minutes walk. All the attractions of West Penwith within 30 minutes drive, but in August it will be very busy!! We live in Cornwall and would not holiday here at that time, but being retired we do have the choice.
http://www.beachside.co.uk/
curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Pembrey CC site is very nice I'm told.

Never stayed there as it's right next door to the Ma in Law.

Don't let that put you off though. Best fish and chips for miles around in Burry Port (just up the road but watch out for the speed cameras). 

From the harbour, cross the bridge and turn left. The chippy is on the corner in about 40 yards. Doesn't look much, but the fish is delicious.

The pub on the opposite corner is pretty good too.

Dave


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Wisemans bridge/ saundersfoot....................

We were there just last week, right on the beech with a pub within crawling distance, you won't be disappointed by the sea views and the walk into saundersfoot is lovely and flat or a walk up to the old iron works in fact i think i have just talked myself into going back very soon .

The roads on the approach into wisemans bridge is narrow, we are 24ft and make it ok.

Look on the campsite data base for direction and don't forget your fishing tackle.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Beachside campsites - South Wales*

Hi Phil & Anne

Here are a few campsites next to the beach in South Wales:

*Gower

*Carreglwyd, Porteynon
On the beach. Sea views from your pitch. Pub and chippy in the village - 2 mins walk.
http://www.carreglwyd.com/

Hillend, Llangennith
On the beach but no sea view as site behind dunes. No pub on site and a bit of a walk. Cafe/restaurant on site. Can't book. Surfy vibe - lots of young people but separate family field available.
http://www.hillendcamping.co.uk/

*Pembrokeshire*

Wiseman's Bridge, Nr Saundersfoot
Across the road from the beach - no sea view from your pitch. Pub with fantastic food on the beach. Small site in fab location - may well be booked for August already. Showers/toilets very basic.
http://www.wisemansbridgeinn.co.uk/

Glan-y-mor campsite, St Davids
Small site with pub/restaurant on site. Closest site for walking into St Davids. Sea view but not direct access to beach. Site along country lane that leads to Caerfai beach (gorgeous but bit of a walk down cliff path). Showers/toilets very basic. Tends to appeal to groups of young people but not unruly site.
http://www.glan-y-mor.co.uk/

Caerfai Bay campsite, St Davids
At the end of the lane from site above. Big site with field of statics. Only site with motorhome service point. Sea view from pitch - on top of cliff and can be windy. Not my favourite site (because of its size and the statics) but the facilities may appeal. Closest pub/restaurant is Glan-y-mor, which is in walking distance.
http://www.caerfaibay.co.uk/

Caerfai Organic Farm campsite, St Davids
Opposite campsite above. Lovely sea views. Farm shop sells own organic cheese and local sausages. Nearest pub/restaurant Glan-y-mor. This site is in a 'cool camping' book and tends to get booked early for peak periods. 
http://www.cawscaerfai.co.uk/index1.html

Newgale campsite, Newgale
Across the road from Newgale beach - road busy in peak periods. Nextdoor to Duke of Edinburgh pub - basic bar meals, very busy in Summer. Newgale beach a surfing beach so site popular with surfers and families. Facilities basic and pitching haphazard (very laid back and this is part of its charm). No hook up available. No dogs. Can't book so advisable not to try to arrive on the Friday evening before August bank holiday. Charges £6 per person. In the summer bacon or sausage butties available in the mornings.
http://www.newgalecampingsite.co.uk/

Duke of Edinburgh pub, Newgale
Not a campsite but pub does allow overnight parking (no limit on no of nights). Just turn up and park up for the night. Small no of electric hook ups available. It is a very busy car park in Summer and definitely not to be used as a campsite. Very good for overnight stop, particularly if arriving late and no campsite booked.

I'm not sure if these sites are in the MHF database but there are several reviews on each site on www.ukcampsite.co.uk for you to get a good idea.
I'm sure there are others I haven't thought of.

It's very difficult recommending campsites, as it does tend to be about personal preference. If I was spending an entire week on one site (something we never do) I would go for Caerfai farm site (because of the sea views, lovely beach at the bottom of the cliff but several other wonderful beaches close by, laid back atmosphere, farm shop, walk to Glan-y-mor pub and because it's located in lovely St Davids).

Hope this helps. Good luck.

Ana


----------

